# Dateien von Linux Partition auf NTFS partition verschieben



## caboom (20. August 2007)

Hallo liebe Leute.

Ich hoffe ich geh euch nicht auf die Nerfen.

Kann ich von meiner mit Linux Partition (ich benutze Mandriva 2007 free x64) Dateien auf meine NTFS (damals mit Windows erstellt) Partitionen verschieben oder kopieren?

ich habe schon versucht per "chmod 777 /parameter/ die schreibrechte zu ändern, nur irgendwie heisst es immer wieder kann die Datei nicht finden oder es sei keine Datei oder kein Verzeichnis mit dem namen vorhanden.

Wie spreche ich mit chmod denn die anderen Platten an?   

Muss ich schreiben:   chmod 777 /dev/sda7/Filme     ?  


sda7 ist meine 200 GB Partition auf der ich alles liegen habe und auch alles weiter rauf packen möchte, da ich der Linux-Partition bloss 18 GB zur Verfügung gestellt habe.


Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Navy (20. August 2007)

Für saubere Schreiboperationen auf NTFS unter Linux benötigst Du den NTFS-3g-Treiber.

Du solltest mal im Mandrivaforum reinschauen, da wird Dir wahrscheinlich besser geholfen:
http://www.mandrivauser.de/index.ph...d=hardware:internegeraete:ntfs_schreibzugriff

HTH


----------

